# WA - Seattle: Muscovy female duck needs forever home



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*WA - Seattle: Muscovy drake duck needs forever home*










This muscovy boy is recovering from a bb shot in his leg. He will be staying at Casa del Flapper until he finishes his vet care. Then we'll find him a perfect forever home. 










If you're near the Seattle area and interested in adopting him, drop us an email at [email protected]. We'll deliver him to a good home within a 100 mile radius of Seattle, WA.










Thank you!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WISHING ALL THE BEST FOR THIS LOVELY MUSCOVY, Tiff and Mr. Flapper!!

Please keep us informed!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi and the gang


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks, Mr Squeaks. 

Edited the post because I picked up the duck and realized it's a boy, not a girl like they said. Oops! He's a sweetheart and a real heart throb. Super friendly and eats out of your hands. May even be a lap duck. Any takers near Seattle? Hubba hubba.

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know a couple of Muscovy hens in Portland that might enjoy his company. I'll inquire if you want.


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Please do!*

Charis that would be wonderful. Please let me know if they're interested. If not, I'll keep looking. Happy to bring him to Portland for the right home. First he needs a vet visit or two, and a course of antibiotics for his leg. But then he's good to go. Super friendly and sweet, too. Such a friendly guy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mrflapper said:


> Charis that would be wonderful. Please let me know if they're interested. If not, I'll keep looking. Happy to bring him to Portland for the right home. First he needs a vet visit or two, and a course of antibiotics for his leg. But then he's good to go. Super friendly and sweet, too. Such a friendly guy.


I'll give them a call this afternoon. If they say yes, it will be a fabulous home.


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*all set*

I think I found a closer home for this guy, Charis. We should be all good. He needs vet care first but I think I'm set.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad you found him a home, Tiffany. Thanks for the update.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

You're batting a thousand, Tiffany, you are a duck's ''patron'' saint.


----------

